# Gems school salary help!



## Japestardeluxe

Hi,

I have been offered a position in a Gems school in Dubai. I have 5 years teaching experience and a B.ed an M.ed. They're offering 12000 per month. Just wondering if that is ok or would it be better to negotiate a better deal. Would really appreciate feedback from people in the know. Thanks a million

JP


----------



## stamboy

Is it more than you are currently on?


----------



## vantage

don't know how good it is, but it sounds fairly standard from what gets published on here.
I doubt there is much (any) room for negotiation. There seem to be queues of teachers wanting to come here.
Without being rude, GEMS wants a teacher, not 'you'.

My children are at a GEMS school. The teachers are great. The management is a worry, though!
There seems to be quite a high turnover of staff in some schools, as money and 'management' interefere with quality teaching.


----------



## TallyHo

You'll get 12k a month, plus free housing, health insurance and annual flights home. All you'll have to pay for out of pocket will be a rental car and day to day living expenses. 

Yes, it's perfectly fine and the standard for teachers.



Japestardeluxe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a position in a Gems school in Dubai. I have 5 years teaching experience and a B.ed an M.ed. They're offering 12000 per month. Just wondering if that is ok or would it be better to negotiate a better deal. Would really appreciate feedback from people in the know. Thanks a million
> 
> JP


----------



## onlooker

hi, what fee structure does GEMS have for a grade 6 student?


----------



## Stevesolar

onlooker said:


> hi, what fee structure does GEMS have for a grade 6 student?


Hi
Totally depends on which GEMS school (location, curriculum and target audience).

Will range from about 12,500 to 65,000 AED per year, depending on the school you choose.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## onlooker

ok .. thanx for ur reply .. i want my child to study in a good british curriculum based school with affordable fee. is gems located in sharjah also? do u have any idea what tentative salary a private english school would offer me .. im a graduate, 15 years of teaching experience, TEFL certified,


----------



## vantage

onlooker said:


> ok .. thanx for ur reply .. i want my child to study in a good british curriculum based school with affordable fee. is gems located in sharjah also? do u have any idea what tentative salary a private english school would offer me .. im a graduate, 15 years of teaching experience, TEFL certified,


Simple answer for a degree educated person with 15 yrs experience would be to look at the GEMS website.......

You're welcome.

http://www.gemseducation.com/gems-schools


----------

